#ubuntu-uds 2014-03-11
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds to: Schedule: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/ | Etherpad is now used for note taking, see http://bit.ly/iPT9Nm | Channel logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Room channels are on the schedule
<rickspencer3> o/
#ubuntu-uds 2014-03-12
<jrwren> i'm trying to watch http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22192/entropy/  did hte recording fail?
<jrwren> nevermind. my net or youtube issue
